# shin bruises



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

hi guys is there anything I can get to ease the bruising/soreness in my shins/legs. I'm training hard at the moment but can hardly walk :thumb

Thanks

Ben


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

Do you wear shin pads? If not thats always a good start. Or maybe not go in as hard and possibly some muscle rub or thai oil it may help the soreness.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

get yourself some lesther twins thsi pads, theyre also good for protecting the feet. other thsn than, it will take time to heal, and avoid heavy blocks. Try to kick snd land with the bottom third of the shin, and block with the top part of the shin. aviod the middle as its the weakest there.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

cryogel has arnica and a deep heat in it (so good for muscle strain as well) - arnica will speed up bringing out the bruising or you could just buy arnica....

Again do not be over ambicious with your shin conditioing it takes time - hammering them will just be a painful draw out experience....stick to wacking a soft (i.e material filled) heavy bag once you have shins of steel move onto sand filled bags etc - in the meantime take it easy when training against people or use shinnies.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

get leg kicks checked are okay, when checked with a shin that is but when your kick is checked with their knee, corrrrrrr.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, if they are really good they will check with the sticky out bone just under the knee ...if someone does this spot on they know what their doing ...it's at this point I would stop throwing leg kicks and save my shins for another day:laugh:.


----------



## Rob.L (Sep 22, 2009)

I use arnica gel on occasions but shin guards will definitely be a better long term training aid.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Si-K said:


> yeah, if they are really good they will check with the sticky out bone just under the knee ...if someone does this spot on they know what their doing ...it's at this point I would stop throwing leg kicks and save my shins for another day:laugh:.


yep, switch to some feints, teeps or high kicks.

although depending on the height of the person, the might elbow your shin, that too is ouch.


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Mandirigma said:


> yep, switch to some feints, teeps or high kicks.
> 
> although depending on the height of the person, the might elbow your shin, that too is ouch.


Yep, did that the other week...thought I'd broken my foot. Swelled up a treat! Did the old RICE and popped some arnica tabs. Was good within a couple of days but has made me think more about shin pads if only for sparring lol.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

ha ha ...yeah - I've undertaken way to many toe inspections over the years after elbow meets toe situations - an I'm not just talking about my own toe's - thing that gets me the most about this is it's normally newbie's who do it by mistake as apposed to someone doing it on purpose to hinder you......it's at this point I question once again why I was too lazy to walk over to my bag an put my shinnies on (he ponders whilst trying not to cry and wondering how he is gonna get his shoe on an drive home).


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

my right shin looks like a picture of a galaxy through the hubble telescope at the minute, its horrendous

id say this is pretty accurate lol


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

any of you guys have dents in your shin?

ive found 2 dents, theyre not painfull or anything, theyre just there.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

dents and big scars in my skin!!!!!!!!.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

got some Nelsons Arnica cream from Boots the other day, its sortin out the bruise on my shin pretty rapidly, impressed


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Ive got some little dent type things lol but theyre not from muay thai


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Expertly_Blended said:


> Ive got some little dent type things lol but theyre not from muay thai


Fashion perhaps? :laugh:


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

how did you know? Got those dents falling out if my heels :laugh:


----------



## four-q (Mar 21, 2010)

hiya mate there isnt much you can do except do no shin kicking and maybe some ice to lessen swelling.

what makes me laugh is all the thai teachers telling you that kicking sandbags or whatever the f**k they claim will make your shin bones harder.

bs your shinbones will weaken and give you grief later on in life all that happens is the nerve endings on your shinbone or just above it are deadened thus lessening the effect of kicking someones shin or knee.

you cannot harden bone via repeated beatings.

just my experience of 23 years of mt and a little grappling/stuff.

4q


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

four-q said:


> *you cannot harden bone via repeated beatings.*
> 
> just my experience of 23 years of mt and a little grappling/stuff.
> 
> 4q


Hi fellah, welcome to UK MMA.

Scientifically, for how martial arts is practiced (hitting bags, walls or hard surfaces), they will harden and strengthen bone.

The process is called Wolffs Law.

http://www.ejbjs.org/cgi/reprint/s1-15/1/221.pdf


----------



## Clinch-Knee (Apr 18, 2010)

I know it might not always be possible but i would recommend quickly changing guard as they try to low kick you, then they should miss leaving themselves open too a counter.


----------



## Million Dollar Baby (Jan 29, 2010)

Going back to my earlier post.... Have been doing blocking and kicking drills (no power, just speed) and once again have huge bruises on my shins lol. At least I know I'm consistent with where I land my kicks hahaha! It does hurt though...

Most annoying bit, it hurt even through the shin pads (thick Twins ones too lol).

I'm waiting for Marc to tell me my pelvic protector is in then I'm ordering the Punchtown shinnies  Can't wait!


----------

